
Ask HN: How do you interview testers? - el_benhameen
We&#x27;re hiring a semi-technical software tester. Not an SDET; they&#x27;ll be expected to do a fair amount of manual testing, but also debug code with a decent level of understanding do a little ad-hoc automation.<p>Have you hired for a position like this? If so, how did you interview them? I&#x27;m particularly interested in the type of skills tests you gave.<p>(I get that a lot of companies frown upon manual testing or don&#x27;t have positions like this. That&#x27;s fair, but it&#x27;s not the tack we&#x27;re taking right now.)
======
JSeymourATL
Beyond skills, look for team-fit. Will this individual be accretive to the
larger organization? Probe for motivation-- What are their
personal/professional goals?

Justin Gunggol of QASymphony put together a solid list of tester interview
questions > [https://www.qasymphony.com/blog/20-best-software-tester-
inte...](https://www.qasymphony.com/blog/20-best-software-tester-interview-
questions/)

